# Brand New Pokemon Game Announced for 2012



## Jake (Dec 16, 2011)

*Pokemon Conquest*





*Release Dates;*
*US:* June 18th 2012
*Europe:* 2012
*Australia:* June 21th 2012

If you want to know about the game read about it here

Discuss!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2011)

Beat me to it.  
Pok?mon Dungeon:


> That’s right folks! We’ve got a brand new Pokemon game that’s been announced! The the title of this new game is Pokemon + Nobunaga’s Ambition. It is unclear if this title is official or not, as it appears to only be a Japanese translation, and that there is already a series called Nobunga’s Ambition which is a series of RPG games on various Japanese platforms.
> 
> This new game appears to be a cross over of Pokemon and Nobunga’s Ambition. If you aren’t sure what that series really is, be sure to hit the jump for more information on the series and the new game, along with some images and a video dealing with the new game!
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Here are some images dealing with the new game, and some actual screenshots from the game.











































This game is coming out Spring of 2012. I hope we get it. It sounds and looks kind of cool.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2011)

Good boy *pets* I was going to add them later, but you did that job for me


----------



## Micah (Dec 17, 2011)

Wait...what the heck is this? o_0


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2011)

The weird thing is it is only for the DS, not the 3DS.

EDIT: Official Website: http://www.pokemon.co.jp/ex/ranse/


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 17, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> The weird thing is it is only for the DS, not the 3DS.
> 
> EDIT: Official Website: http://www.pokemon.co.jp/ex/ranse/


But you can play DS games on 3DS, so doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh wow. This looks great. Normally I don't get excited for things unless I've seen gameplay, but.. wow.

Can't wait to find out more about it.


----------



## Mr.L (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks cool, can't wait to put it on my r4-...er.. I mean, buy it.


----------



## MasterC (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> But you can play DS games on 3DS, so doesn't matter that much.


Yea, but it reduces the quality. :/
Unless this is one of those DS games made with the 3Ds resolution in mind...


----------



## .IE. (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't get it...too bad I can't read Japanese. 

Looks cool, though. I might consider buying it.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 17, 2011)

Or it may be released for 3ds later, they have done that with several games. Just have to wait. Anyway, I think this game looks really interesting, I love the characters.


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 17, 2011)

I thought it would be for the Nintendo 3DS. If it is going to be on the 3DS I will think of getting it.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2011)

Speculation is saying it wont be released outside of Japan....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 18, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Speculation is saying it wont be released outside of Japan....


It makes sense, the game its paired with seems niche. It seems interesting, but I'm still not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 9, 2012)

I might get it, it looks fun.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

Didn't really need to bump this but since it's release is soon I'll change the title of the thread - so we can discuss it here.

But yeah, pre ordered it today


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 10, 2012)

Since you start off with an Eevee, I'm wondering if you can evolve it and how. Eevee's a versatile Pokemon, but if you can't evolve it , it's not that great.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

It was on Serebii that it could evolve I think ;D


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 11, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> It was on Serebii that it could evolve I think ;D



If I could evolve it, I'd probably evolve it into Umbreon or Flareon (I <3 fire-types). You?


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

guys got this game today, kinda excited


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

Is it any good?



Bacon Boy said:


> Yea, but it reduces the quality. :/
> Unless this is one of those DS games made with the 3Ds resolution in mind...



Um, any DS came can have good quality on the 3DS. just old start+select upon start up


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

rather fun, yes


----------

